# Poured a generator pad on a coastal property



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This one is just over 12' long, 5' wide and 37" tall. It's for a 150kw 3 phase 120/ 208 gas unit. Electrical with slab 42k 300 amp breaker and a spare 200amp for future fire pump


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

How many days will the slab have to cure before the generator can be set?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I would have made a 24" wide foundation and the middle would have been tamped #4 select gravel up to Six " depth below the top of the form, so that there would be 6" of reinforced concrete in the middle and outside full depth concrete all the way around. That thing you made is gonna sink to the middle of the planet.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like Santa dyes his hair and flies down to Florida to pour generator pads in the offseason....


:biggrin:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> How many days will the slab have to cure before the generator can be set?


We used 3000 mix with a 5" slump. The concrete companies QC said we could expect to load at 75% in 3 days. The generator weighs in a 3,500 lbs. 
We usually strip the next day and set the generator. The owner rep, an crazy property manager type, has become a concrete expert via the internet and was expecting us to cover the slab with burlap and spray it with water every few hours around the clock for 7 days to keep it from cracking. 
She also read where concrete takes 20 days to cure and we couldn't put the generator on it until then. :vs_laugh:
She is causing her property to unnecessarily pay about $100 per day for standby generator rental.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I would have made a 24" wide foundation and the middle would have been tamped #4 select gravel up to Six " depth below the top of the form, so that there would be 6" of reinforced concrete in the middle and outside full depth concrete all the way around. That thing you made is gonna sink to the middle of the planet.


It's 7 tons of concrete spread out over 100 square feet. Is that 140lbs per square foot?

I wouldn't think dry rocks weigh that much less than wet rocks. Now If we could have put styrofoam in the middle, that would be nice.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cow said:


> Looks like Santa dyes his hair and flies down to Florida to pour generator pads in the offseason....
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


That's my Bro Jimmy. We have been working together on and off since about 96


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you have tie wire side to side in the forms?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Did you have tie wire side to side in the forms?


No and, yes that happened. :sad:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

What is the slab sitting on? Is it a rock or stone base of some sort or did you do footings? I'm curious about the soil conditions it's sitting on.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Concrete is about 145 lbs/ft^3 and you're 3' high = about 450 lbs/ ft^2 loading on the soil.

Soil bearing capacity is conservatively estimated at 2,000 lbs/ ft^2.

It's not going to sink to the center of the earth! As long as you removed all the organics and did a reasonable job compacting you're in fine shape.

As to cure time, IIRC you get about 75% design strength in 3 days. Typical concrete cylinders for testing are 3, 7 & 28 days for highrise post-tension where you need to verify strength of the concrete before removing shoring (to prevent collapse). 

Keeping it wet does result in a better job. It's a generator pad, not a church aisle or altar. 

That's one beefy pad for sure. First thought I had was why not use stemwalls and precast planks, but at around 7 yards of mud, if you can get it all done in one pour, you're in good shape. It would cost more to mobilize to excavate a footing, get an inspection, pour the footing, let it cure, get the masons in, etc... Buy 7 yards of mud and you're out of there.

Where you were nailing that spreader and using the come along, was the form getting away from you there?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> We used 3000 mix with a 5" slump. The concrete companies QC said we could expect to load at 75% in 3 days. The generator weighs in a 3,500 lbs.
> We usually strip the next day and set the generator. The owner rep, an crazy property manager type, has become a concrete expert via the internet and was expecting us to cover the slab with burlap and spray it with water every few hours around the clock for 7 days to keep it from cracking.
> She also read where concrete takes 20 days to cure and we couldn't put the generator on it until then. :vs_laugh:
> She is causing her property to unnecessarily pay about $100 per day for standby generator rental.


Around here a 4000 mix would have cost you around $100 more on a 7 yd load and would have better early strength.

The burlap cure, that is old school finishing at its finest. However no one does that anymore because of labor costs. Most use a curing sealer like Diamond Clear or Cure and Seal that is sprayed on and does a good job.

Concrete takes more than 20 days to fully cure, try 20 years to reach 100% cure strength.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

in Western PA., a footer would be required because that much weight would sink.


----------



## Paul SA (Jul 29, 2019)

hi All
Yes that is for sure a huge plinth for a generator I hope the reasoning behind the thickness is to put the generator higher because I install a 40-60 MVA transformer on a concrete base of about 400mm (160") thick and they weigh 40 ton ???

yes 460 delta they could use technology to seal the slab (no need to put water on for days)
as rule of thumb (small differences in curing time of different MPA and slurry)
3-7 days 50%
14 days 75%
28 days 90%
100 years 100% hahaha


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

On lunch break do you guys set up a little cardboard box theater and put on a sock puppet show?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like everyone's confusing maximum ever strength of the concrete with design strength of the concrete. Concrete is typically deigned using a "28 day design strength" meaning that's what's expected in 28 days. I've labored quite extensively in labs cracking those cylinder and often it happens in 3-7 days.

He only needs a fraction of design strength to set the genset.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

It's not all concrete. Jeffrey Epstein's photographer is at the bottom.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Looks like everyone's confusing maximum ever strength of the concrete with design strength of the concrete. Concrete is typically deigned using a "28 day design strength" meaning that's what's expected in 28 days. I've labored quite extensively in labs cracking those cylinder and often it happens in 3-7 days.
> 
> He only needs a fraction of design strength to set the genset.


I'm not confused about the ultimate strength, I'm just saying that a 4000 mix is a lot easier to put a finish on and make look nice. I know it's just a genset pad, but I try to put on the best finish I can possibly pull off with what limited skills I have. Around here a 3000 is a footer mix, wet it and jet it in the footing and a hit with a mag float.


----------



## Paul SA (Jul 29, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> Looks like everyone's confusing maximum ever strength of the concrete with design strength of the concrete. Concrete is typically deigned using a "28 day design strength" meaning that's what's expected in 28 days. I've labored quite extensively in labs cracking those cylinder and often it happens in 3-7 days.
> 
> He only needs a fraction of design strength to set the genset.


Yes Mike i agree
if i buy 25Mpa concrete it will be >25Mpa on the 28th day after poring, this is the specs the supplier guaranty's (the supplier has a commitment to guarantee this so they over estimate to make sure it is 25Mpa)

and i have also had concrete that was on design spec after 3 days (especially with the mix they have there not a lot of water in that mix so probably 35Mpa)
and personally i think with that heep of concrete they can install the generator after 3 hours :vs_laugh:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> I'm not confused about the ultimate strength, I'm just saying that a 4000 mix is a lot easier to put a finish on and make look nice. I know it's just a genset pad, but I try to put on the best finish I can possibly pull off with what limited skills I have. Around here a 3000 is a footer mix, wet it and jet it in the footing and a hit with a mag float.


Up in MD we used a 2500 psi mix for footings.

Mag float on a footing? You must charge extra for that! I'd drag a flat head shovel across it backwards and people would ask me how I got it to look so nice!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> No and, yes that happened. :sad:


Been there done that bro.

Small word of advice, aluminum forms or styrofoam forms and tie wire.

Cuts way back on the concrete work and way down on building forms.

There is no reason that had to be a huge concrete block.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Been there done that bro.
> 
> Small word of advice, aluminum forms or styrofoam forms and tie wire.
> 
> ...


That what was specified. I had so many sidewalk superintendents that we packed up and walked off a couple of times. I would normally pack a form with lime rock and compact it or even better, a chunk of styrofoam but, it wasn't drawn like that.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Up in MD we used a 2500 psi mix for footings.
> 
> Mag float on a footing? You must charge extra for that! I'd drag a flat head shovel across it backwards and people would ask me how I got it to look so nice!


A 3000 mix with enough water to make it self level is a 2000- 2500 mix in reality. A good many contractor order a over strength mix then juice it up to work easily knowing that the excess water will make it a 3500-4000 mix which is what they ultimately need.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Been there done that bro.
> 
> Small word of advice, aluminum forms or styrofoam forms and tie wire.
> 
> ...


Exactly.
That was the whole point to my earlier post. Huge overkill.......


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> That what was specified. I had so many sidewalk superintendents that we packed up and walked off a couple of times. I would normally pack a form with lime rock and compact it or even better, a chunk of styrofoam but, it wasn't drawn like that.


Since, much of Florida is swamp, how much were soil conditions a factor?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> That what was specified. I had so many sidewalk superintendents that we packed up and walked off a couple of times. I would normally pack a form with lime rock and compact it or even better, a chunk of styrofoam but, it wasn't drawn like that.


I should have said that a little better.

Even if they speced a huge block, rented forms that pin together would have been less work than building, stripping, and disposal of the wood you built. 

Styrofoam forms that you don't normally strip away would have also been easier with plenty of tie wire.


Secondly I have no clue why they wanted a block that huge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Exactly.
> That was the whole point to my earlier post. Huge overkill.......



Yeah that's a big chunk of concrete.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's not going to float away!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> A 3000 mix with enough water to make it self level is a 2000- 2500 mix in reality. A good many contractor order a over strength mix then juice it up to work easily knowing that the excess water will make it a 3500-4000 mix which is what they ultimately need.


This is in Miami. The driver either didn't speak English or pretended not to. I asked to make it soupy. It trowled out nice.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I would guess that was a 4" slump as you poured it. Looked like a real nice mix.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> This is in Miami. The driver either didn't speak English or pretended not to. I asked to make it soupy. It trowled out nice.


Anything wetter than what you placed there would have caused some serious form spread. You probably had a 5” slump at the plant and transit time made a 4” out of it. A driver that can’t or won’t set the slump where you want it will likely get spun back to the plant around here, contractors have too many choices of producers. 
Lastly, a rear discharge mixer, ick.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> We used 3000 mix with a 5" slump. The concrete companies QC said we could expect to load at 75% in 3 days. The generator weighs in a 3,500 lbs.
> We usually strip the next day and set the generator. The owner rep, an crazy property manager type, has become a concrete expert via the internet and was expecting us to cover the slab with burlap and spray it with water every few hours around the clock for 7 days to keep it from cracking.
> She also read where concrete takes 20 days to cure and we couldn't put the generator on it until then. :vs_laugh:
> She is causing her property to unnecessarily pay about $100 per day for standby generator rental.


"She's" not wrong. It takes 24 to 28 days for concrete to cure. You can drive on it after 7 days, but.......... And it should be kept wet during curing, burlap helps retain moisture during the process.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebanana said:


> "She's" not wrong. It takes 24 to 28 days for concrete to cure. You can drive on it after 7 days, but.......... And it should be kept wet during curing, burlap helps retain moisture during the process.


That's the cure time. 
I don't think the middle of that slug of concrete will be cred in 5 years from now.
The QC with the concrete supplier said we would be good at 3 to 4 days with a 3,500 lb unit
Usually, we pour, strip and set an 8,000lb unit the next day on a 12" pad.

If I would have thought about it, I would have ordered High Early.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Did NewElect85 help out with the pour?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Did NewElect85 help out with the pour?


He's been on this job for a couple of weeks:

The 90' boom work starts this week.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

joebanana said:


> "She's" not wrong. It takes 24 to 28 days for concrete to cure. You can drive on it after 7 days, but.......... And it should be kept wet during curing, burlap helps retain moisture during the process.


I know of no contractor around here that burlap cures, that went out in the 80's. Diamond clear or Cure and Seal curing compound sprayed on is what people use. Technology wins over man labor in the profit column every time.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

460 Delta said:


> I know of no contractor around here that burlap cures, that went out in the 80's. Diamond clear or Cure and Seal curing compound sprayed on is what people use. Technology wins over man labor in the profit column every time.


Yeah, or that. That white stuff in garden sprayers is what they use on tilt-ups, but still wait at least week before the lift.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We stripped the forms and sealed it with some crap they had a Ace Hardware.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> Did NewElect85 help out with the pour?


Annis has been too cheap to buy a new package of socks lately. :sad:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Southeast Power said:


> We stripped the forms and sealed it with some crap they had a Ace Hardware.
> https://youtu.be/24mkOSDvwnM



I spy..............a big rock pocket!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


Whoever was running the vibrator or tamping on the forms should have to grout it smooth to cover their mistake!!!! That's the rules!!:wink:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Cow said:


> I spy..............a big rock pocket!!!:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> Whoever was running the vibrator or tamping on the forms should have to grout it smooth to cover their mistake!!!! That's the rules!!:wink:


Yeah I saw that too in the first second of the video, that’s a pretty serious honeycomb there. Maybe they plan on backfilling the slab with that sand stuff they call topsoil down there. Otherwise they’ll need a stepladder to service the genset in the future.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The vibrator got unplugged at the same time the truck driver decided to see how fast he could empty the truck. 
We wanted to pour it in 3- 12" lifts, and vibrate it as we went.
Truck driver. "sorry no peekie english".

The plasters are coming out Saturday to float out the nasties and fill in the "rock pockets"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> The vibrator got unplugged at the same time the truck driver decided to see how fast he could empty the truck.
> We wanted to pour it in 3- 12" lifts, and vibrate it as we went.
> Truck driver. "sorry no peekie english".
> 
> The plasters are coming out Saturday to float out the nasties and fill in the "rock pockets"



'No peekie english' no writie checkie!


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> The vibrator got unplugged at the same time the truck driver decided to see how fast he could empty the truck.
> We wanted to pour it in 3- 12" lifts, and vibrate it as we went.
> Truck driver. "sorry no peekie english".
> 
> The plasters are coming out Saturday to float out the nasties and fill in the "rock pockets"


At the end of the day that's really no excuse for not getting the pour you wanted. Now you have to fix it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 'No peekie english' no writie checkie!


There wouldn’t be a checkie written in this town. :surrender:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> There wouldn’t be a checkie written in this town. :surrender:



Man for a jarhead you seem too damn mellow at times brother!


You have the power of the pen in your favor, if they want your money they will do what you ask done.

No speakie engish but they all speak greenbacks!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Man for a jarhead you seem too damn mellow at times brother!
> 
> 
> You have the power of the pen in your favor, if they want your money they will do what you ask done.
> ...


In the Magic City, Spanish is so prevalent that *even Donald Trump, who once chided Jeb Bush for being bilingual, attempted to speak three words of it while campaigning here last year. *Nearly 77 percent of Miamians speak a language other than English at home, with Spanish being the most common, according to U.S. Census figures. Forty-three percent of people said they spoke English "less than well."


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The guy that feex my slab peekie spanish. He gets cash..


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Is there any plan to back fill that chunk? That's going to make servicing the genset difficult at best if not.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> Is there any plan to back fill that chunk? That's going to make servicing the genset difficult at best if not.


The customer wants a 3' area leveled away from the pad as a walk around.
I quoted 20 tones of limerock, two guys a day with a bobcat and a compactor and 3 pallets of sod for $7,300. 
Crickets..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Fornication is a sin.


TMI,:vs_OMG:I assumed it was friendly cuddling.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> TMI,:vs_OMG:I assumed it was friendly cuddling.


Well it looks like the liberal moderator removed all the posts accept for the one where you brought Trump into it. Goes to show the bias here. 

Dennis, you should do what's right and step down, you are unfit for duty.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I think Sock Puppet should post more brisket and rib videos.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> In the Magic City, Spanish is so prevalent that *even Donald Trump, who once chided Jeb Bush for being bilingual, attempted to speak three words of it while campaigning here last year. *Nearly 77 percent of Miamians speak a language other than English at home, with Spanish being the most common, according to U.S. Census figures. Forty-three percent of people said they spoke English "less than well."


Funny, any country I've been to on business that wants US trade speaks perfect English out on jobs....


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

And they can count, too.

Amazing.

Their first English words are: one, two, three....


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> Truck driver. "sorry no peekie english".



Racist.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> I think Sock Puppet should post more brisket and rib videos.



Those are worse than NewElect85's concrete work.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Funny, any country I've been to on business that wants US trade speaks perfect English out on jobs....


Except for the GOP stronghold of Miami. Cannot be explained except for the whole Bay of Pigs thing. Tesla was there, training the Alpha 66 resistance fighters he met when Marlin fishing with Papa Hemingway.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*Plastered*

Nothing a little plaster can’t hide.

All ready for the generator you haters :biggrin:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> Nothing a little plaster can’t hide.
> 
> All ready for the generator you haters :biggrin:



Is that the thing that taught monkeys to use tools in 2001: A Space Odyssey?


"My God! It's full of stars!"


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Is that the thing that taught monkeys to use tools in 2001: A Space Odyssey?
> 
> 
> "My God! It's full of stars!"


I wanted to call it a monolith but it would need to be vertical to be called that.

The base is just about 7’ x14’ 
20 tons of compacted lime rock 
1200 lbs of rebar
7 yards of concrete
3,500 lb generator 

I’m calculating just under 40,000 lbs that’s going to roost in that spot.
They are required to plant Buddhist pine on the two sides exposed to the street.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Does it sit on a belly tank? You should have enough mass there to keep an empty tank from floating away, provided you anchor it sufficiently.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Does it sit on a belly tank? You should have enough mass there to keep an empty tank from floating away, provided you anchor it sufficiently.


They wanted NG. If it were diesel, the tank could have been used as an elevated pad. We only see these slugs of concrete when they are gas units.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> They are required to plant Buddhist pine on the two sides exposed to the street.


I would carve the ten commandments in the side of that monolith just so the western religions are getting equal time.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

splatz said:


> I would carve the ten commandments in the side of that monolith just so the western religions are getting equal time.


Moses would have to eat his Wheaties to get that thing down the mountain.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

jw0445 said:


> Moses would have to eat his Wheaties to get that thing down the mountain.


You're right. Maybe a picture of Thor killing an ice giant.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I am surprised the forms did not fall over. that guy used the vibrator way to much.....just need to give is a short shot.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

He didn't really use the vibrator overly, the issue was the driver had the drum at nearly full discharge and trapped air against the form work. Our drivers would about fight to get a load like that, easy and no hassle, just discharge toward the middle and let the finishers do the work. Most of our drivers would likely be on the bull float right behind the screed board then grab the edger just to help out [and possibly a $10-$20 tip].
Once you get your first concrete delivery from out of a front discharge mixer, you'll never want to fool with a rear again.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thar she blows, in all her glory!
Set, wired, anchored, and ready for gas.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Are Gillette generators any good? How about support? TIA


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> Are Gillette generators any good? How about support? TIA


Gillette is the most reliable producer with the most stock and assembled with the most off the shelf replacement components.
Common engines, deep sea controllers and depending on the size, marathon and other easy to get back ends. 
I really can’t say enough about how outstanding they are to work with.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> 3,500 lb generator


All that for 3500 lb's?

Why not a footer, 12" block perimeter, fill with stone, and a 4" concrete pad on top?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Helmut said:


> All that for 3500 lb's?
> 
> Why not a footer, 12" block perimeter, fill with stone, and a 4" concrete pad on top?


They are in hurricane alley. The storm surge// wave action would destroy a lesser foundation.

That's what's driving the 'logic' of this install.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Out in California, the typical commercial scale gen-set is mounted to the roof of the structure. 

( grocers// big box retail, etc. )

The only pad mount unit I ever touched was Diesel fuelled. 

They were that paranoid... of an earthquake... which would ruin natural gas distribution.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> They are in hurricane alley. The storm surge// wave action would destroy a lesser foundation.
> 
> That's what's driving the 'logic' of this install.


Too many cooks...


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> Too many cooks...


You think?

Good lord, the over kill on something that simple.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Helmut said:


> All that for 3500 lb's?
> 
> Why not a footer, 12" block perimeter, fill with stone, and a 4" concrete pad on top?


Way too much work. Too many steps. Are you thinking a pound of feathers would weigh less than a pound of steel.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Helmut said:


> You think?
> 
> Good lord, the over kill on something that simple.


We have done this where we built a plywood box and formed around it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can't make judgement as to what's overkill and a waste unless or until you know all the specifics. If I were near the south FL coast putting in a genset like that I'd want the biggest anchor I could get, and that's about what they got. Not sure what the facility is either. There's a big difference between a hospital and a Dairy Queen.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> You can't make judgement as to what's overkill and a waste unless or until you know all the specifics. If I were near the south FL coast putting in a genset like that I'd want the biggest anchor I could get, and that's about what they got. Not sure what the facility is either. There's a big difference between a hospital and a Dairy Queen.


Its a condo and all of the Condo Commandos suddenly became experts in concrete, curing times, loading, using burlap on top and every DYI they could throw at us during the pour.
Then, the heavens opened up for them when we stripped the form and had a rock pocket and a bit of a bow along the top.
I had a GC friend of mine send out his plasters and now it's a modern-day masterpiece.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Is there graffiti on it yet?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We had our rough inspection today and passed but, the inspector wanted to know why the FIRE PUMP wasn't connected to the generator. :biggrin:

OOpsie, but, we ordered the generator sized for the fire pump with an extra 300 amp breaker, and stubbed out and extra 3" PVC for the future connection.

Turns out, the Condo board had all of the owners vote to unanimously agree NOT to incur the expense of adding a fire pump ATS due to the reliability of the utility power. 
Keep in mind these are 900 sf condos that sell of around $250k. Maintenance is just under $600 per month. It has about 140 units. 
I don't think it would be completely impossible for each owner to cough up a one time $700 assessment spread over 3 months to pay for that Fire Pump controller. 
They want a walkway around the generator and don't want to pay for it. I let them know that I intend to throw down sod next week to keep the soil around the pad from eroding away. 
They want a sprinkler system, But, don't want to pay for it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> Is there graffiti on it yet?


its near Wynwood. I don't see why not.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The eagle landing:
https://www.instagram.com/p/B2M3LKVlxIb/?igshid=ot2diw5tv79x


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

That makes me nervous just watching the guy carry the load that high up in the air. I was taught to make the lift, get it down within inches of the ground immediately, then lift it back up at the set point.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> The eagle landing:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B2M3LKVlxIb/?igshid=ot2diw5tv79x


Cool lift! My only thought was no tag line?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

splatz said:


> Is there graffiti on it yet?


That Bansky guy could do something with it, I'm sure.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> Cool lift! My only thought was no tag line?


I hated that whole lift.
They were very overconfident due to the light weight.
It was flying before I checked any of the rigging. The operator was a total ahole.
He couldn't hold it still and lower it.
He had to boom up and then lower it. One hand controls.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> I hated that whole lift.
> They were very overconfident due to the light weight.
> It was flying before I checked any of the rigging. The operator was a total ahole.
> He couldn't hold it still and lower it.
> He had to boom up and then lower it. One hand controls.


Old school pirate type men I trained under treated every lift like it was a over charted item and held it close as possible until the very last. But they also weren’t too concerned if the far side outriggers came up off the ground either, old men built America.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We pulled the feeders and the controls before they set the unit. That means we had to pass the 350s under the generator and through the area under the breaker. I grabbed a couple of 4x4 and put them under the side of the generator we had to put our arms under. The "operator" asked what the blocks were for. 
Its no wonder these aren't more caught between amputation accidents.


----------

